# Question concerning a 2 Hopper / 3 Joey setup



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, I'm looking to see if I understand this - and have one question..

I subscribe to AT250, HBO, Starz and have the HD Receiver, DVR Service and Protection plan line items on my bill (I have 2 ViP 612s)

If I get this right, that means, I can have one Hopper and three Joeys replace my setup at no additional monthly charge. (I'd also want a HIC so that I could play MKV files from my server - was surprised to see that format supported in the descriptions on the website)

What I would LIKE is a second Hopper - which would run an extra $7/month if I read things right.

My question is - if I hook a TV directly to a Hopper (HDMI) so that I can have the three Joeys in three other rooms, can the TV hooked directly into the Hopper ONLY see THAT Hopper until the software update that is supposed to make the Hoppers see each other?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

djlong said:


> My question is - if I hook a TV directly to a Hopper (HDMI) so that I can have the three Joeys in three other rooms, can the TV hooked directly into the Hopper ONLY see THAT Hopper until the software update that is supposed to make the Hoppers see each other?


Correct.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

djlong said:


> If I get this right, that means, I can have one Hopper and three Joeys replace my setup at no additional monthly charge.


Wrong. DVR fee changes to $10 a month and each Joey is $7 a month, as is additional Hoppers.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

djlong said:


> Ok, I'm looking to see if I understand this - and have one question..
> 
> I subscribe to AT250, HBO, Starz and have the HD Receiver, DVR Service and Protection plan line items on my bill (I have 2 ViP 612s)
> 
> ...


If you send me a PM with your phone or account number I can give you an exact price quote for your monthly fees and any upfront charges to upgrade.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ouch - $21/mo for 3 Joeys is probably going to be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

djlong said:


> Ouch - $21/mo for 3 Joeys is probably going to be a dealbreaker for me.


I'm not questioning what you feel is too much, different for everyone. But I do ask, how much were expecting for each TV to get an HD/DVR signal? Without the Hopper/Joey system it's $10 each, you would pay an additional $20 than you do now getting two more VIP612's, for a total of $30, $5 more than the joey set-up. (you have to count the $4 whole home fee) With Direct's whole home I believe it's $10 each. Keep in mind should someone need it, and additional Hopper is only $7 also. I would get that and two Joeys instead of three joeys.

Also do you really need three joeys and a Hopper? That's four TV's in HD. Could you get one or two less Joeys and have one or two TV's in SD and just mirror them? Or even in HD and just mirror them.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've been toying around with those numbers, just like you mentioned.

I didn't NEED 3 Joeys - we currently have a ViP612 in the 'main' room and one in our bedroom upstairs. The idea was to also put an outlet in our guest bedroom and increase the number of tuners so that it could handle recording a game off of NESN without impacting the 'normal' stuff that records all week.

Right now I'm paying $118. With a 1H/3J (4 TVs) or 2H/2J setup (3 TVs after the s/w upgrade), I'd be looking at $133. It's enough of a difference to make me think about it - especially since I have my house wired for Cat 6 and a 30MBps fiber line to the internet.


----------

